# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Gỏi trứng cá chuồn ở Đà Nẵng món vừa ngon, vừa lạ - Goi trung ca chuan Da Nang

## nhungbt_87

Là một thành phố ven biển, Đà Nẵng được thiên nhiên ban tặng cho thật nhiều hải sản tươi ngon. Ẩm thực Đà Nẵng vì thế cũng thật phong phú và đa dạng với các món ngon từ biển như nộm sứa, bún chả cá, cá bả trầu nướng… Một trong những món ngon rất lạ thu hút sự tò mò của du khách tại thành phố này là gỏi trứng cá chuồn.


Cá chuồn có thể chế biến thành những món ngon như cá chuồn nấu canh chua, cá chuồn chiên, cá chuồn kho nghệ, cá chuồn phơi khô… Thịt cá chuồn săn chắc, thơm, nhưng thành phần đặc biệt nhất của loài cá này vẫn là bọc trứng cá vàng ươm.



Nguyên liệu để làm món gỏi trứng cá chuồn gồm trứng cá chuồn, thịt heo ba chỉ, tôm đất, đậu phộng, nước mắm chanh tỏi ớt, tiêu bột và rau thơm.

Trứng cá chuồn làm gỏi là trứng cá đã được phơi khô. Khi làm gỏi, cần phải luộc trứng chín, vớt ra, để ráo. Chọn loại thịt heo ba chỉ tươi ngon, luộc chín, xắt lát mỏng. Tôm đất hấp chín, lột vỏ. Đậu phộng rang, bóc bỏ lớp vỏ lụa bên ngoài. Rau thơm gồm rau quế, rau húng, ngò rí rửa sạch, xắt nhỏ, để sẵn.

Khi ăn chỉ cần cho trứng cá, thịt heo ba chỉ, tôm đất vào một cái thau nhỏ, rưới nước mắm chanh tỏi ớt với lượng vừa đủ lên trên, trộn đều cho các nguyên liệu thấm gia vị. Tiếp tục cho đậu phộng, tiêu bột và rau thơm vào đảo đều. Cuối cùng, bày hỗn hợp ra đĩa, thêm một ít đậu phộng và rau thơm lên trên.

Gỏi trứng cá chuồng ăn kèm bánh tráng nướng rất thơm ngon và lạ miệng. Với các món cá chuồn kho, chiên hay nướng thì hương vị của phần trứng cá không có gì là đặc biệt. Nhưng khi thưởng thức món gỏi trứng cá chuồn thì thực khách sẽ dễ dàng cảm nhận được vị thơm, bùi rất lạ của trứng cá, ngọt của tôm đất, béo của thịt heo, tươi non của rau thơm, giòn tan của đậu phộng và bánh tráng cùng vị đậm đà của nước mắm, ấm nóng của tiêu. Tất cả hòa quyện vào nhau tạo nên một món ăn thật ngon, thật lạ, thật hấp dẫn.

Rời thành phố biển Đà Nẵng xinh đẹp, du khách không chỉ mang theo trong hành trang của mình hình ảnh núi non, biển trời thơ mộng mà còn vấn vương cả những hương vị thơm ngon của món gỏi trứng cá chuồn rất độc đáo của mảnh đất Đà thành xinh đẹp và rất mến khách này./.




_Theo Tổng cục du lịch_


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để thưởng thức món ăn này, bạn có thể tham khảo tour tới nơi có món ăn *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## mubaohiem

chứng cá nhìn ngon quá ko biết thịt cá có ngon ko nhỉ

----------


## namnguyen

Món này ngon quá nhỉ, nhìn ảnh mà thèm

----------


## dung89

Trông như món thịt băm hehe

----------

